# Cant recover through TWRP (MetroPCS S3)



## clenceo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hopefully someone can help on this.
I flashed over an AOKP Rom to my MetroPCS S3. Before any of that, I made a recovery using TWRP. Tried out the ROM...blah blah blah and decided it wasnt for me. I tried to restore my phone utilizing the recovery image I just made. I boot into TWRP (v2.3.1.1) using GooManager, click on RESTORE and INTERNAL/EXTERNAL SD card locations are empty.
I can click on INSTALL in TWRP and I can see my restore image on my external SD card (sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/4006e31/...backups files)

I tried using root explorer to move my recovery images to internal sd card and still the same problem. I'm trying to get back to my stock rom, but no luck.

If someone has any idea on how to restore my phone from the recovery image I made...I will greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

This is not a Goo.im/GooManager issue, this is a TWRP/device issue.

Moving to SGS3 discussion...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Boot into recovery, restore, check the "Use external SD" option at the top of that page.


----------



## clenceo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hopefully someone can help on this.
I flashed over an AOKP Rom to my MetroPCS S3. Before any of that, I made a recovery using TWRP. Tried out the ROM...blah blah blah and decided it wasnt for me. I tried to restore my phone utilizing the recovery image I just made. I boot into TWRP (v2.3.1.1) using GooManager, click on RESTORE and INTERNAL/EXTERNAL SD card locations are empty.
I can click on INSTALL in TWRP and I can see my restore image on my internal/external SD card (sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/4006e31/...my backups files)

I tried using root explorer to move my recovery images to internal sd card and still the same problem. I'm trying to get back to my stock rom, but no luck. I've never encountered this issue before. I've made recoveries and restored my phone numerous times already, so I'm familiar with the process.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]How can I get TWRP to recognize the recovery image through the RESTORE option? [/background]

If someone has any idea on how to restore my phone from the recovery image I made...I will greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Again, this is not an issue with GooManager or Goo.im. Do not post in the Goo.im section. Do not double-post.


----------

